# Opinion of Sportcrafts



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I did a search and didn't find much specific on how people here feel about Sportcrafts except for Salmonbum who seems quite negative on everything but Bayliners and Tiaras. 

Any negative experiences with them?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Funny you should ask, I was looking at one last night for sale along side the road. I am interested in what folks have to say too. Didn't Ed Michrina used to own one before he got all classy on us and bought that beautiful Tiara?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Beave,
There are plenty of good boats out there other than Bayliners and Tiaras. It all depends on what your wallet can handle. Bayliners are not as bad as made out to be if price is a factor. The fact of the matter is, I know a bit about boats, how they are made, who makes them and so on. If you want my opinion, fine. If not, good luck to ya in your purchase.

Sportcrafts are a low quality "Showroom" boat that is built to catch your eye with all is glorious fishing room. If that is what you want, cool. But if your looking for structural integrity and a boat that will last not only in quality but resale, don't look at Sportcraft.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I enjoyed my sportcraft. it was a 23 ft. with a 5.7. the boat ran well and cut the waves good. 

On the neg. side. I think Sportcraft skimped on quality. The fit and finish of the hull gellcoat. (bottom and top) was kinda shaby and it didn't really feel stable as far as feeling the flex in the hull. One real bad thing for me is the floor had a sandpaper finish that was impossible to clean. The gell coat on the bottom is to thin-to leave in the water. you would need to seal it and possibly paint it. 

I had no other problems with the boat. No leaks, hardware held up great and It took me through some bad storms without a problem. 

I would check the stringers real well if it was kept in the water and check the hull for bubbling of the gellcoat.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm not discrediting your opinion Salmonbum as you know a lot about boats. From this post it also seems you have issues with several brands. Pro-Craft, Wellcraft, and Baja Cruisers too. 

http://michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=550169&postcount=4


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I owned a 20 foot trophy with a 120 hp. It was a great boat fit and finish and the force engine never gave me a prob. It was under powered and not real fast, but that helped in not beating up the boat. I'm not sure if it was any better than any other boat. but it did stay dry in the bildge . it was easy to clean. and the bottom held up great for the 5 years I owned it, always docked in a well with only scat. to protect the bottom . Jmo.


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Beave said:


> I'm not discrediting your opinion Salmonbum as you know a lot about boats. From this post it also seems you have issues with several brands. Pro-Craft, Wellcraft, and Baja Cruisers too.
> 
> http://michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=550169&postcount=4


Mentioning Bayliner and Tiara in the same breath?? whew  
I concur with Salmonbum on these makes. That doesn't mean that you can't buy one of these and be happy with it. it just means that they are not known for high quality construction or materials. Wellcraft, Baja, and Sportcrafts are known for having stringer problems. Of course this isn't across all models and is usually specific to certain model years.

It all depends on your pocket book. Some manufacturers target a certain price range for marketing reasons. there is only one way to hit that price target. Reduce cost which usually means reduce quality. 

On the other hand some manufacturers ( like Tiara) are all about quality. Thats why guys who own boats like the 2700 Open are buying and selling their 15-20 year old boats for more than they sold for new. Try that with a Bayliner.

What Sportcraft boat are you looking at? What year?


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

There's an 88 Sportcraft 250 that caught my eye.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

beave,
I have a buddie wha has a 25 Sportcraft,it's a great boat to fish on big lake.He did have problems with the gellcoat on the hull.Since he got the gellcoat fixed I have not herd him complain about anything else on the boat


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

that was a good year and a good style for the sportcraft. they made 2 one had a wider beam and is a little harder to find. I have several friends from my old dock that have them . The only problem I heard of is a wood block that holds the rudder aparatus rots out . Its an esay fix and was easy to get to. Those boats catch fish. If you like a single screw?


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm also looking at a sportcraft, the 34' is getting a little to much for chasing perch around the lake $$$$$ , SHOULD BE ALOT BETTER ON GAS


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

what are you running that will ge worse gas mil. than a 34 foot?


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

34 Searay Express


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

OOO 454's x 2 Gotcha. lol


----------



## GOTCHA (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks :lol: It's not to bad when I'm after muskies, but the running around looking for active perch is costly, now I just have to convince the other half we need two boats, one for fishing and the other for sunbathing :lol:


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

you do that and you will be the master :lol:


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I had a 25 sportcraft inboard hardtop .the only trouble I had was the carpeted floor after 15 years the wood rotted out. also the dam hard top was to low and I allways hit my head on it.I sold it with 2300 hrs motor was still strong 350 ci chevy it was a early 1988


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Beave said:


> I'm not discrediting your opinion Salmonbum as you know a lot about boats. From this post it also seems you have issues with several brands. Pro-Craft, Wellcraft, and Baja Cruisers too.
> 
> http://michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=550169&postcount=4



It's Prol-line, not pro-Craft. And yes, my opinion is poor on all those Brands. I have seen tons of Sportcrafts with major glass problems. Prolines Have notorious blistering issuses and Baha's have more problems you can imagine. This is not here-say, but stuff I have seen with my own eyes. Most people that own a boat don't know that there are issues until the time to sell comes in play. Potential Buyers have a survey done which tells the tale to the unknowing owner. I had a 2950 Proline Surveyed that had a horrible hull. I couldn't do a hull inspection due to the boat was slipped. I had to tell the guy that owned the boat the I was not going to buy since the surveyor found $7000(marina Quote) in hull problems, not to mention the worn gimbal rings that were due to the weakend hull. He didn't have a clue. When the boat left the factory it had too much glass in the Port stringer causing a coupler to go bad in the first yr. When repaired, the Marina could not re-align the motor. They had to cut the glass out the get it to go back together. Not good on a 1 yr old boat. This guy will loose money in the sale either if he sells it as-is, or pulls the money out of his pocket fo the repair befor the sell. He will never get that money back outta it. 

Here is the last run-in I had with a SportCraft: 1988 27' with an inboard(new motor). I guy I know was looking at one. I told him to stay away but hed didn't listen. He rushed into a deal only a few weeks into looking for a new boat. I think he paid $10,000. When he went to get insurance, they wanted a survey. This revealed the stringers were completey shot, along with some transom problems. What happened was the previous owner blew the motor and got it replaced. The guy doing the work saw the rotten stringer when re-installing the motor. He put large washers under the motor mounts so it would hold it up so the owner could "dump it". Well, it was $6000 bill to fix the stringers. Now he has a $16,000 boat that isn't worth a third of that due to all the other problems.

This is just the last run-in. I have seen many, many more. The 80' and the early 90's are ones to look for. I'm sure that the newer ones will show the same wear after they get a few yrs old. Main reason: Non-marine grade plywood used in stringers with only minimal fiberglass coating (i'm guessing one CSM), It will only take a few yrs for the water to seep in. This is a common problem with Wellcraft's. I have a few good ones on Baha too.

There is a reason the Sportcrafts are out of business. Go to other message boards like boatered.com, boatus.com, the hulltruth.com and so on. Do a search on them and what you come up with.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I just replaced some 3/4 exterior plywood with voids that came from a Sea Ray Seville(Bayliner with Sea Ray badging) transom with 1" marine ply and glassed over it,another late 80's Seville my friend owns has the same problem.I am sure glad they make them like that$$$.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I guess the more constructive question to ask is, which brands are good? My problem seems to be finding a nice offshore style hull at an affordable price. If you're saying to avoid Sportcrafts and Wellcrafts that pretty much leaves me with Starcraft Islanders and Bayliners. (Although there are a few Gradys with center consoles I wouldn't mind.) I don't have anything against Starcrafts per say, but they were seriously lacking in the aesthetics department for a long time and seemed to think buyers wanted "Starcraft" slapped across the sides of the boat in massive letters. Plus, they seemed to paint a lot of boats brown. Ugh. I like the Trophy with the hard top a lot. The 2459 and 2460 seem to be workhorse fishing boats with enough room up front for a servicable cuddy. 

I've seen a few Sea Rays in the 24-25 foot range that wouldn't be bad fishing boats either. They aren't as roomy as the Trophy, but from the little looking I've done they seem to have solid hulls.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

The 20 foot trophy I owned . Had a real nice cuddy. Queen size birth and a prot-a-potty that was easy to get to. also the cushions were very comfortable. When we looked for anther boat with a larger cuddy and better ride , we looked at the 24 foot trophy. The cuddy was nice for a day cuddy but they took up all the sleeping room with coolers and what ever. The wife and I boath tried to find room in the cuddy so we could spend the night in the future. Impossible. 

That is what made us go with the new sportcraft. the only problem was the cushions were pritty but to thin. I had to add a role of extra foam under the cushion to make it bearable . I'm just glad my tiara has no wood in it. stringers and transom are synthetic.


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Beave

My advice would be to look at a Cherokee. When I had mine surveyed the surveyer told me that the boat was over built. The hull was rock solid, no stringer issues. Deep, wide, 350 chevy inboard. No outdrive ( Big advantage in my book)

They quit making these in the mid 1990's I believe. Many of the upper Michigan Charter captains run these.

Mine was a 25 ft. with a hard top.

My boat now is a 26 ft Sea Ray Weekender. this is also a very solid boat but it does have much less fishing room and they only come with outdrives. ( which I just sank $1500 into. grrrrr....)


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I was pretty much scared away from that Sportcraft. Beautiful boat from the pictures but the boat is on Ebay and the owner won't make the sale contingent on a passed marine survey. Not in a million years will I buy a boat through Ebay without a marine survey. If it's been well taken care of I can't see someone being afraid of a marine survey unless they're hiding something. 

I've only been looking at boats for a few weeks now, so I'm in no hurry. I was hoping to get one in the fall so I could get her rigged right before the spring. I'm thinking about just starting to call Marinas up as if they have anything for sale. I notice almost every Marina has a few boats in the lot for sale and I doubt any of them are listed.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

John King just put his Cherokee up for sale.

http://www.michigansportsman.com/


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Beave said:


> I was pretty much scared away from that Sportcraft. Beautiful boat from the pictures but the boat is on Ebay and the owner won't make the sale contingent on a passed marine survey. Not in a million years will I buy a boat through Ebay without a marine survey. If it's been well taken care of I can't see someone being afraid of a marine survey unless they're hiding something.


Don't walk from this... RUN. If they don't want you to survey the boat, there is a reason.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Yup, that's about what I figured. Trying to dump his problems on someone else via Ebay. What's lousy is Ebay doesn't have any sort of buyer protection on their boats, only on cars. I hope everyone who bids on a boat via Ebay realizes that. 

It says the Cherokee is sold pending a survey Tim. I do have a number to call on an Islander in the paper. If the color scheme is nice (like Getaway's) I like the aluminum hull idea.

While I'm listing boat brands, what about Sea Sprites, Penn Yans, and Crestliners? All make a cuddy cabin boat with a nice fishing deck area.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Beave, if you really want to find what boat is right for you, narrow down your options and the boats to look at will fall in and others will drop off. Number one factor is your budget. This will rule out 80% of boats out there.Not just those that are too expensive, but why look at $2500 boats if you can spend $20K and its gonna take that or close(or more??) to get what you want? Really? Remember that, especially with bigger boats, the boat payment is the CHEAPEST part of owning the boat. 

Next I would decide whether I wanted Glass or Aluminum. They boath have advantages and disadvantages. In my opinion, you dont see a ton of offshore style aluminum boats for a reason, unless theyre customs. Islanders and crestliners are the exception. As long as I could pull it, I'd go glass no doubt.

Decide Hull Style. Most of the new offshores under 28-30' are either Center Console or Walkaround Cuddy. IMO, Center Consolse are a poor choice for great lakes trolling. There is a ton of wasted space up front and the console is pushed back too far. Walk around cuddys waste a ton of cabin room due to the walkaround. Probably 20% of the width of the hull is sacraficed to incorporate the WA. I find the WA's fuctional though, and good looking. Also, look at the transom/stern design. Alot of the new boats are a eurotransom. I really prefer the square sterns to the eurotransoms, but thats just me. Stand on both and picture rigging the boat, setting lines, and netting fish, and see which is more suited to your needs.

Decide on your power. Some people are OB fans, some I/O. I've had both on offshore walk around hulls. I wouldn't take a outboard for great lakes trolling ever again. Not that it was a huge inconvienence, but being able to have a 10-14' open chute off the back of the boat where I can stand on the swim deck and net a fish 10' back while a rookie tries to bring a fresh king up to the back instead of working around an OB is a major advantage in my book. Unless your going big, you'd probably have a single screw. I, myself wouldnt buy a single screw Inboard due to their inherent poor handling, but I'm sure if you mastered it, it wouldnt be all bad.

Whats more important to you right now. A newer boat with less problems, or a bigger, older boat with issues. Every boat is gonna have problems and maintanence, but a newer boat is gonna have less, no matter what. I would personally take a smaller, newer boat, but again, thats just me. 

I think if you answer those questions, you can come up with a list of 10-15 boats to really look at...


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Thanks Beave. If you go with the Islander, look at the mid 90's and up. They have a better hull design and color schemes. My ole girl has been rock solid and I don't regret my purchase....especially with todays gas prices.

I've been contimplating selling my boat and upgrading to something in the 24'-25' range, but like you, I have not found the boat that could fill my expectations. 

My choices at this point would be the 25' Sea Ray Amberjack, the 25' Cherokee or the 2600 Pursuit (built in the early-mid 80's)....not necessarliy in that order. Like Jason said, the older boats will tend to have more maintenance issues, however with the prices of the new boats these days, the older ones start to look more appealing.

The one thing that makes me want to keep mine is the maintenance and confidence issue. I know my boat won't give me problems because I purchased it new and have done most of the maintenance myself. Having confidence in your boat is priceless when your 30 miles from port.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I'd love a 25' or 26' boat, but I need to stay at 24' or less for weight reasons. I have a 1/2 ton Chevy with a 7700lb trailering capacity. A tandem trailer for a 24' boat is going to run ~1500lbs. Checking them out most 24' glass boats dry are going to run about 5000lbs. By the time I put gear and gas in I'd be right at the edge of my towing capacity. I'm planning to slip or rack store the boat 95% of the time, but I'd rather not have to pay someone or borrow a 3/4 ton truck to get it in and out of the Marina.

Another boat brand that keeps coming up on my searches... Thompson. Good, bad, ugly? I don't ever recall seeing one up close, but they seem to have a decent offshore style hull. The price point on them puts them lower than Bayliners and in the same catagory as Sportcrafts and Wellcrafts.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

thompson was out of buisness due to severe issues with rotted floors.many of these boats were sold in the late 80's and have a very low resale. they are really pretty good boats overall once you fix the floors. you can buy one that was repaired for a 24 foot for 5-8 thousand.in my humble opinion you should stick to sea ray,(not seville's),cruisers inc,or tiara for quality in the 24 foot range.if you go aluminum, crestliner and starcraft both make a cuddy fishing boat in that length.one not mentioned that can be very reliable is four winns. they are more pleasure boats than fishing craft,but the 20 footer i fish out of does very well.I own an aluminum boat because i trailer a lot and can pull it with a minivan but if you plan a well or rack than glass is best.good luck and take your time , there are tons of boats for sale. look for a retiree selling out or an estate boat. they usually have low hours and are well cared for by older gentleman.good luck Dan


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Grady Whites are darn nice boats. I have looked at a couple in the low-mid 20' class. All the ones I have found were over rigged for my uses. I don't want or need a boat with 4-6 downriggers


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

BEAVE
I have a Crestliner Sabre G/L 24' Hard Top, Welded Seams, With the 3.7L Motor.
I have it up for Sale If You Might Be Interested In Looking At THe Crestliner Series..
All Rigged For The Big Lake.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Sure Mad Jack, I didn't see it in the "For Sale" forum so send me the details and some pictures if you have them. I'll definitely look it over. I'm not in love with any specific brand per say. As you can tell from this thread, I started by figuring out what hull style I want and I'm starting to eliminate brands. I'm trying for 22-24' to maximize fishing room and towability. Right now I've been focusing mostly at Bayliner Trophies, Sea Rays, and the occasional aluminum hulled Lund or Starcraft. I've also fallen in love with a couple of Pursuits I've seen, but they're priced accordingly.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Double Trouble was right on about the Thompson's. One fiberglass guy I know said he sees more Thompson's with delam problems than any other boat. The old Crestliners seem to have a good rep for a Tin boat but steer clear of the new ones. I have a buddy with 2002 24' Eagle and it has been back to the factory 2 times with MAJOR cracking due to the hardtop shaking. Huge Cracks in the WA. The 1st yr he had it, he was slipped next to me in a pretty bad storm. When he woke up, everything in the cabin was floating in 3" of water. I was dry in my old 88 Trophy. The 135 hp Optimax was junk out of the box. Bad impeller right off the bat. The 2nd yr was charging problems and injectors. Lat I heard the motor blew up (but not sure). I know he got sick of dealing with the problems (and he bought new) and bought a different boat. Cherokees, from what I know(limited) are good boats. They are a no thrills boat. Just down and dirty fishing machine. No Fancy teak or unneeded gadgets to deal with. They are not cheap though. As for Grady's, You pay more for the name than you do quality. Just cause something costs more doesn't mean it is better. I have seen pictures of Grady's with the wood in the bulkheads exposed and electrical wires running next to the fuel line. Back in the day, Sea Rays were sturdy vessels. Now, trying to cut corners and put more $$ in their pockets, the "Glass boat" they once built isn't glass anymore. Cored hulls have taken over which is just insane. Built like a Bologna sandwich, Glass on the outside with a piece of coring mat'l in the middle. Smack the a sandwich on a table, what happens? Same thing to a cored hull after beating 4 fters for 3 yrs. And even if the layers stay bonded, the glass with eventually turn to dust from beating against the wood/core mat. Water is almost guaranteed to seep into a cored hull. I have read my share of surveys of 2-3 yr old surveys with rotten hulls. Again, I would pass on a older Sea Ray, but your call an a "newer" one.

Like Jay said, you first need to figure out what you can afford. One you figure out a payment in your range (if taking a note out) plan on spending at least that on maintenance, gas, slip fees, insurance, etc...... each weekend you use it . It may not be that much, but some trips may cost more than others. I just bought my 1st house and all I heard was how much $$$$ cost for everything........ Those people who made that statement never owned a boat. The house is a walk in the part compared to the boat. On a monthly output, the boat costs me twice as much as the house. Payment, maintenance, gas, the gas for the truck to get to the boat, tires for the truck that gets you there (530 miles a trip x 25 weekends) slip fees, insurance, tackle........ Goes on forever and it will never stop.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

My 1985 23' Thompson died an early death due to excessive water in hull.The transom got waterlogged,froze and cracked,the stringers were cracked and rotten,the bottom was soft and spider-cracked 50% of total area.The 350 ran great.I probably should have painted the bottom,used epoxy on underwater fasteners and kept it under 50 MPH over 3 footers,then it still would be a P.O.S.I even had water in the superstructure, probably getting in through canvas snaps!


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Thomsons, among other problems, have a very poor hull design. If you have ridden in the 20-22ft hard top in a 2ft chop, you will never own one. They ride terrible. Also, the fiberglass is low quality, they spider web and stress crack around the corners and at the drain hole.

I've been in Jacks boat. It's a nice fishing rig and ready to go.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I have fished a buddy's 26' Thompson dozens of times and it's not on my Top ten list of best riding boats.....


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

I bought my Grady White new in 1998, its a Seafarer model, a tad over 22 feet in length. Salmon bums comments notwithstanding, it has performed beyond my expectations and I would not hesitate to purchase another. If its fishing space your looking for, take a look at the fishing room this boat has in the cockpit and stern sections. An easy boat to trailor, though as some have suggested not the cheapest boat in fleet. Good luck on whatever boat you decide to purchase.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

As far as Gradys go, The ones I've seen and everything I've heard from owners and more-so, past owners, is that they are not bad boats, but not great boats. In other words, your buying a good/average boat at a premium price. A current grady owner will tell you the GW is the best thing ever made, but thats cause he has to justify spending twice what his boat is really worth to those who didnt spend that much. 
I'm certainly not going to say that my striper is a top tier boat, but I put 250+ hours on it last year and 360hours on it this year in every condition there is. I have all the confidence in the world in my boat. Almost everyone that has ever been on my boat tells me that it is one of the best riding and the absolute quitest running(at 40MPH) boats they've ever been on. They are considered a price boat, and can be found for the same price as trophys. I owned a trophy and it was a great boat. I have a striper, and it's a great boat as well, and both of these are "price" boats. Neither left me sitting at the dock wondering ever....


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

BEAVE 
I have a couple pics in my photo gallary now for a start..
I will take more tonight..
Hope they help.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Maybe it's because I'm the one looking for a new boat, but IMO this is the best thread this forum has had for awhile.

I know a lot of guys don't like aluminum hulls, but I really like my uncles 2450 Lund. That crestliner seems to be a very similar boat. If Mrs. Beave doesn't think it's ugly we'll set something up to come look at it Jack.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I know what you are going to start to think Beave, and most of the time yeah, "opinions are like a-holes.....everybodies got one". In this case, we are just giving you some info from first-hand experience. You will find some boats out there without any problems, heck there may even be a Thomson out there in good shape....lol. :lol: Ok, Ok, thats pushing it. At this point, I don't know what to tell you because I've been kind of in the same boat...so to speak. Looking for that perfect boat, at the perfect price, at the perfect time. It's probably never going to happen all at once. 

What I did, was narrow my boat choices to the ones I listed above (Pursuit, Cherokee and Sea Ray). The Sea Ray will suit the families needs a little better than the other boats, so that is a major consideration. Now, I'm just keeping my ears peeled for the perfect deal. One of the big reasons that I purchased my Islander was resale. I knew that if I took care of it (which I always do), I could sell that boat quickly. So keep that in mind and good luck in your search.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

One of the reasons I keep asking questions is I value the opinions of people here. I'm not all that old (26), and this next boat will only be my 2nd boat. Anything I can gleem from the wisdom of others is greatly appreciated. I know there are a lot of opinions, but there's a trend to them too.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I wish I would have known about that Cherokee for sale. They are hard to find and don't usually stay on the market long if they are in good shape.


If anyone knows of a 23'-25' Cherokee for sale, PLEASE let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Cherokee doesn't make a 23. they start at 25'.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

QUOTE=Rencoho]I bought my Grady White new in 1998, its a Seafarer model, a tad over 22 feet in length. Salmon bums comments notwithstanding, it has performed beyond my expectations and I would not hesitate to purchase another. If its fishing space your looking for, take a look at the fishing room this boat has in the cockpit and stern sections. An easy boat to trailor, though as some have suggested not the cheapest boat in fleet. Good luck on whatever boat you decide to purchase.[/QUOTE]


Jason hit the nail on the head about the Grady. I don't know how many boats you compared the Grady to before your purchase or if you bought if for looks, but here is one small section out a survey I have on a 272 Sailfish from a very respectable Marine Surveyor:

Fit and finish on the outside is all-around good. But down in the places where you don't look very often, well, we found some pretty sloppy workmanship. Removing the panels from some of the compartments in the cabin reveals some very sloppy glass work with razor sharp barbs or fishhooks just waiting to rip your hand open should you dare to attempt to work in any of these areas. It was much the same in the bilge area back aft under the rear seat hatch cover. With the Contender, we found the glass work as neat as could be, even in the hidden places.



Wood hull structures not glassed over. 
We found wooden (mainly plywood) hull structurals in the aft bilge area to be not glassed over with the wood exposed at the deepest level of the bilge -- see photo below. This includes the hull stringers. We compared this with the Contender where the entire inside of the hull was completely faired with nary a single strand of glass standing out. The internal finish work on both the Grady's was just plain poor. 

Sloppy wiring and plumbing runs. Removing the panel that covers the wire and control runs from the helm down into the bilge, we found a jumbled mass of wires, engine controls, hydraulic steering lines and other stuff. Generally unsecured, this stuff could bounce around and chaff. The wiring and plumbing in the Contender was meticulously laid out and fully secured.


Back where all the systems are mounted under the aft seat, we found wiring, including 125VAC wires, routed with the fuel lines which is a real no-no. Then the battery charger is also mounted in the wet bilge area where it is surely going to get wet. So, too, are spade wire connectors that will corrode and cause systems to fail.


Caulking smeared around all of the window frames. Of course, you don't see the white caulking as it is applied to new gel coat. But as it ages and change color, it gets real ugly. We found ourselves scratching our heads over this one, wondering how unprofessional a builder can get than to, like an amateur, just smear caulking around. Would you accept caulking smeared around the windows of your Chevy, yet alone a Lexus? And since when do you caulk windows from the outside? Aren't they supposed to be bedded?


Performance. Both boats displayed a tendency at speeds over 25 mph to lay over on its side about ten degrees or so. This was markedly more pronounced on one boat than the other. One the second boat, we decided to investigate and found that the hull rises so far out of the water that the chines are exposed. Meaning that the chines rode ABOVE the water. This caused a resulting loss in transverse hull stability. Our conclusion is that the desire to keep making boats lighter and lighter has reached its end. Since the fuel tanks are rectangular and installed with the long axis transversely, fuel shifting in the tanks may contribute to the problem. While the tanks may be baffled, that doesn't mean that fuel can't shift.


A rubber rub rail that has more waves in it than the Atlantic. Looks like a washboard and is rather unsightly.

To be called a top 'o the line boat, one has to do better than this. And since we looked at two boats, these faults are no fluke, unless we are seeing two flukes. Certainly the boat has many strong points, but this is no $49,995 price leader where you might be prone to accept such things. Clean up these faults and it's otherwise a pretty nice boat.


Now, don't get me wrong, they are nice boats and I'm sure there are alot of other boats build worse than this. But why spend twice the money and get half the Quality? And yes, Jason's Stripper is about the best riding boat in its class. Smooth as can be in almost all water conditions. Nice dry ride, stable at trolling speeds, quite and FAST....... all in a trailerable boat. BTW, I know lots of guys that have that 2450 Lund you talked about Beave. No complaints from the owners. It sure is a nice looking boat for a Tin ride. One thing I have heard from guys that have it with the 4.3 is "I wish it had a V8", and the guys that have it with a V8 say "Glad I got the V8. If it was my choice for a Aluminum, I think that Lund would be top. Still Easy to trailer, but has a bit more weight to it that the others in it's class. 

FYI...Not sure what 1/2 ton you have, but my 2002 GMC Z71 will pull Jay's 26' Stripper all day


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I know I "could" get away with more, but the engineer in me doesn't like exceeding the towing capacity of my truck. It's rated for 7700lbs, I realistically know there's probably a 2000lb factor of safety in there before you start damaging the truck.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Jason weighted his truck and fully rigged boat on a Trucker's scale and I think it was les than 7700 lbs.
My 24' Trophy was 3500lbs (by the book) dry. Add 1500 for the Trailer, 500 for BS fishing gear and stuff, 600 for fuel and you got 6100lbs. I'm guessing it was actually much less than that.


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

Holy cow!! Take my wife, kick my dog, just leave my boat alone. I join this thread to try and give Beave another option in his quest for a fishing boat, only to have a couple guys Salmonbum and Jason pretty much trash it. Well fellows, thats quite allright you're intitled to your opinion, however I must tell you I looked at several boats including Bayliners, Boston Whaler( my former boat), Pursuit, and many more, the Grady was, and still is the boat I want. You can have all the hearsay and surveys you want, take it from a guy with 7 years in this boat, IT IS QUALITY, and while I'm glad you are both happy with you're boats it does strike me you may both be suffering from a case of Grady ENVY. Save your money. LOL


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Typical Grady owner...... I rest my case.

I'm sure you "looked" at plenty of boats before your purchase, but is that all you did? Can you tell me the lay-up schedule of a Grady compared to a Trophy? How about the exact weight Roven they use? How many layers of glass around the stringers? Did you tear the boat apart and nit-pick every inch of what you can't see? I went as far as to go down to Factories where they build the boats I was looking at and do a employee profile of the entire company. How much the average employee makes, how long they been there...... Why would I do that???? No matter which way you look at it, someone making $18 an hr laying glass is going to take more pride in his work than a guy making $8. If the company has a large turn-around of employees, Why? Do they have to re-train someone every yr to do the hull/deck joining or do they have a guy that has been doing it for 10 yrs. Which one would you like doing it to your boat. I'm not saying that is the way Grady operates, but that is the way I have done my homework on boats.........

We are al doing the same here for Beave, Giving him our opinion. Just cause you have a 7 yr Biased opinion on Gradys, don't make it any more or less valuable. And yes, a surveyor that has been in the business for over 25 yrs and seen every boat out there opinion does mean something to me.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Just for the record, I didnt trash Gradys one bit... Your exactally the Grady owner that I was speaking of. I'm sure your quite happy with your boat, I'm just saying to a perspective buyer that you(or he) would probably be just as happy with the build of a boat that doesnt have a hugly inflated price tag. People pay for 'em, so they must have something going, but I can tell you that the Grady OWNERS I talk to are the only ones who think theyre the greatest. Nearly EVERY PAST Grady owner I've ever talked to has had a slightly different opionion of the boat. I guess if you've got that much extra jack to throw around for nothing, don't let my opinion stand in your way. Grady ENVY, hardly...

As for weight, I was 13,500lbs on the mark with a 04' 2500HD Crew Cab, Trailer, Boat, and gear, and a half tank of gas, no fresh water. Add another 500lbs for a full tank of fuel put you at 14000lbs. Subtract 6000 for the truck puts me a 8000lbs load.


----------



## Ogre (Mar 21, 2003)

The current J.D Powers survey lists Grady White as having the highest customer satisfaction within it's class. This obviously speaks to new boats and not older models.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Does anyone know what it costs to have a coat of bottom paint put on a 24' boat? A lot of boats that's been stored in slips are going to need some sort of bottom paint.


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

I know, I know, I should just let this drop but you know I just have to ask just what the hell is the "typical Grady owner" and how does he differ from the atypical Grady owner?? care to enlighten me? I looked closely at my two previous posts and can only surmise, I'm the "typical Grady owner" because I'm proud of my boat, happy with it, and would buy another, qualities I believe a great deal of boat owners have for their specific craft. Now Salmonbum and Jason, just because you can't or won't afford something doesn't mean it doesn't have the value or quality its advertised as having. By the way Salmonbum I'm truly in awe of the lenghts you went to research your fishing boat, I mean down to employee profiles, wow!!, I cannot imagine the effort that went or will go into your marriage.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

You expect him to commit to one woman forever when he scrutinizes a boat that closely?


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

you can tell the presidential debate is tonight when members of ms.com start trashing each other about their boat brand choices.i tend to think that just like car ownership that when you buy a used boat the brand is only half the battle. the former owner and his care level and honesty has as much to do with the quality of boat you get as the boat brand.maybe the grady in the survey was built on a monday and owned by a guy that treated his boat like crap.(unusual grady owner). I think grady's are well built ,but far too heavy and plow through the water.They get bad gas mileage and they are also overpriced like whalers.as an alternative to a grady maybe a wellcraft would work. Look at what we are really talking about . How many of you would buy a 25 year old car and expect it not to need major repairs yet you expect that with these boats.Both fiberglass and wood are not waterproof and both materials rot and soften with age. I owned a 1975 steury which my buddy still owns and it still does not leak a drop but it is a trailer boat.now take that same boat and put it in a well for 20 years.it would leak and be rotted.as i said before there are plenty of great brands to buy,but you have to see the boats history to know if the boat is in good condition.good luck with your purchase. dan


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I purchased this year a 23'..Sea Ray 86' with only 450 hrs. on it........My consideration was for the wife to get out there and enjoy it with me and my son!! It worked!!! She loves being able to sleep on it at our well with a TV on it...a private bathroom...sink, electric stove, Refridgerator...camper top.....For my self I pulled the teak rails off the sides and added rod holders.....trolling motor off the swim platform....I now have a fishing machine that is like a motel....AND love it!!!! Spend many nights on it with her and days out fishing with the family!!! Since this was my first bigger boat (by my standards) I started out searching for a good used....I ended up paying $4,600....They were asking $7,600....Buyers market!!!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Rencoho said:


> I know, I know, I should just let this drop but you know I just have to ask just what the hell is the "typical Grady owner" and how does he differ from the atypical Grady owner?? care to enlighten me? I looked closely at my two previous posts and can only surmise, I'm the "typical Grady owner" because I'm proud of my boat, happy with it, and would buy another, qualities I believe a great deal of boat owners have for their specific craft. Now Salmonbum and Jason, just because you can't or won't afford something doesn't mean it doesn't have the value or quality its advertised as having. By the way Salmonbum I'm truly in awe of the lenghts you went to research your fishing boat, I mean down to employee profiles, wow!!, I cannot imagine the effort that went or will go into your marriage.


It has nothing to do with being able to afford one. If a Grady was build to the standards that I am looking for, I would have one right now. It's about buying a boat that is worth the money you put out out for it. Certainly, a Grady is a great looking boat, but not worth what you pay, IMPO. My next boat will be a Tiara (I think there in a bit different bracket than a Grady). I would have purchased one last yr when I got the one I have now, but I wasn't ready to slip. In the next yr or two I will be ready to settle down in one port. What the Heck does my relationship with my girl have to with a boat anyways???? Of course I'm going to do more research on a boat than the marriage. It is a much bigger commitment to buy a boat. There are plenty of good women out there, but not as many good boats as you can see in this thread..

Look, I'm not trying to knock your boat. I'm sure it has been a good boat for you. Don't take it personal. This is just the way I feel about the Grady. I'm intitled to my opinion as you are yours. Let's not make this a personal thing.

As for bottom paint, If you do it yourself, it can be as low as $300-400 (depending on the addition of a Barrier coat) and ALOT of time. If you hire it out, it could run up to $1500 or more depending on what you get. Before you paint, Make sure to get with the manufacture about their warranty (if a newer boat) about bottom painting. Some will void the warranty if you sand down the gelcoat, and may not cover any repair cost if some should occur. The best thing is to find out what they cover beforehand. Some insist you have a Barrier coat before the bottom paint, other don't recommend it. Double Trouble is right. If you leave the boat on the trailer, it will definitely out last a slipped boat. And once you bottom paint, your stuck with it.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

You're right... My posts were meant in no way to help a perspective boat buyer purchase a boat that he would be happy with at a reasonalble price, but instead to conceal my jealousy for your Grady... You figured me out... I'm done with this....


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://powerboat.about.com/gi/dynam...wer.com/cc/boats/jdpa_ratings/BoatRatings.jsp


----------

